# Crochet - Narrow Step Afghan



## Jessica-Jean

Some friend of my stepmother's gave her a very loosely crocheted afghan decades ago. It was always on one of her spare beds. I didn't really like it, because it was so drab; it had been done in tones of beige/brown.

Then I found two small scatter rugs in a church bazaar in her town. They were the same pattern, but done tightly in every bright colour available; for a dollar a piece, I bought them. I studied how they were made and tried to duplicate the pattern. I was _almost_ successful, but felt I'd missed something, so I posted a question on Crochet Partners (The KP forum didn't yet exist.). I described what the stitches seemed to be doing, and someone recognized it and sent me the link: http://www.knitting-crochet.com/crochet/narsteafg.html , and I was off and running.

That was something over a year ago, if not two. Life intervened, and it was left sitting less than half done. 
Lately I made a paper and pen list of my WIPs/UFOs. I stopped digging them out of their hiding spots when I hit 76.

I stopped beginning new projects, and set myself to finish this _one_.

It's done! OK, it hasn't yet been washed, but every stitch is DONE! And my stash of odd balls and partial balls is vastly diminished! :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D

If I hadn't already learned - the hard way - that the term 'worsted weight' covers a vast variety of thicknesses of yarn, making this would have taught me. Every bit of yarn in it was originally labeled as worsted weight, yet some of them are nearly as thin as sport weight and others nearly as thick as chunky! Luckily, as long as consecutive rows are not all worked in either a too thin or a too thick yarn, it makes no difference at all. GREAT STASH BUSTER!

Of course, there's a junior sized one also 'in progress'. It's about half done and will be sized to cover just me when I nap in my recliner.


----------



## Maelinde

Jessica-Jean,

That is one GORGEOUS afghan!!! I'm really glad you finished it. I'd love to learn how to crochet, aside from the basic chain stitch required to bind off of a knitting board loom.

You did a fantastic job!


----------



## shirley m

That is beautiful, and so striking! Shirley.


----------



## emohruo

that's fantastic, a lot of work has gone into that, how long did it take you to do it? :thumbup:


----------



## glnwhi

It certainly makes a statement,it is lovely.


----------



## hildy3

J-J...that is probably the most unusual, interesting stitch I've seen and it's sooo colorful. Looks like a lot of yarn changes..did you carry along? Congatulations! You did good , girl!! :lol: :thumbup: Hildy


----------



## BarbaraSD

Your color design is wonderful. Did you have a plan with the colors you used or just used a color randomly. I have no color sense and always steer away from granny square afghans or those afghans that needs multiple color choices. You did a beautiful job.



Jessica-Jean said:


> Some friend of my stepmother's gave her a very loosely crocheted afghan decades ago. It was always on one of her spare beds. I didn't really like it, because it was so drab; it had been done in tones of beige/brown.
> 
> Then I found two small scatter rugs in a church bazaar in her town. They were the same pattern, but done tightly in every bright colour available; for a dollar a piece, I bought them. I studied how they were made and tried to duplicate the pattern. I was _almost_ successful, but felt I'd missed something, so I posted a question on Crochet Partners (The KP forum didn't yet exist.). I described what the stitches seemed to be doing, and someone recognized it and sent me the link: http://www.knitting-crochet.com/crochet/narsteafg.html , and I was off and running.
> 
> That was something over a year ago, if not two. Life intervened, and it was left sitting less than half done.
> Lately I made a paper and pen list of my WIPs/UFOs. I stopped digging them out of their hiding spots when I hit 76.
> 
> I stopped beginning new projects, and set myself to finish this _one_.
> 
> It's done! OK, it hasn't yet been washed, but every stitch is DONE! And my stash of odd balls and partial balls is vastly diminished! :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D
> 
> If I hadn't already learned - the hard way - that the term 'worsted weight' covers a vast variety of thicknesses of yarn, making this would have taught me. Every bit of yarn in it was originally labeled as worsted weight, yet some of them are nearly as thin as sport weight and others nearly as thick as chunky! Luckily, as long as consecutive rows are not all worked in either a too thin or a too thick yarn, it makes no difference at all. GREAT STASH BUSTER!
> 
> Of course, there's a junior sized one also 'in progress'. It's about half done and will be sized to cover just me when I nap in my recliner.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Maelinde said:


> I'd love to learn how to crochet, aside from the basic chain stitch required to bind off of a knitting board loom.


I am a knitter but learned to crochet because my mother taught me - just to _not_ be outdone by her mother!

It is a VERY EASY pattern. Even a rank beginner should be able to do it. _Use YouTube._ You need to be able to make a chain; to do single crochet; to do double crochet; to be able to cut the yarn at the end of the row; to be able to count up to (whatever number you decide will be the number of stitches between the 'steps').


----------



## Jessica-Jean

glnwhi said:


> It certainly makes a statement,it is lovely.


Thank you, but what _statement_? That I had too many mis-matched ends of skeins?


----------



## Jessica-Jean

shirley m said:


> That is beautiful, and so striking! Shirley.


Thank you.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

hildy3 said:


> J-J...that is probably the most unusual, interesting stitch I've seen and it's sooo colorful. Looks like a lot of yarn changes..did you carry along? Congatulations! You did good , girl!! :lol: :thumbup: Hildy


There's nothing unusual about simple single crochet with the occasional (in this case, after each set of ten sc's) double crochet into the sc of the row below the row being worked.

No carrying. No turning. No ends to weave in. All ends _are_ the fringe.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

BarbaraSD said:


> Your color design is wonderful. Did you have a plan with the colors you used or just used a color randomly. I have no color sense and always steer away from granny square afghans or those afghans that needs multiple color choices. You did a beautiful job.


"Color design"? Not really!  There was no real thought into which colour was used next. Sometimes, I worked consecutive rows in shade grouping. Mostly, I alternated between darks and lights. Colour sense? Don't ask my kids; they're certain I must be _completely_ colour blind! (Actually, I'm only blue/green blind.)

Don't be afraid of using colours! Try it! Even a beginning crocheter can do it!

The first two I did are barely bigger than an small index card. They're too small to even be proper swatches.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

emohruo said:


> that's fantastic, a lot of work has gone into that, how long did it take you to do it? :thumbup:


Thank you.

Since I don't note the time I'm working on anything, I don't know how long it actually took. I did begin it a year or two ago, but many other things jumped the line and were done in the meantime. I think that, if I did nothing but it, it could be done in a month. Since that would probably _permanently _wreck my thumb, so I didn't even try. Even this last month of pressing forward on it, I knit on other things part of the time. After the half-way point, a queen-sized blanket and the yarn to continue becomes a bit much to carry along.


----------



## SherryH

Jessica-Jean: Thank you! You brought tears to my eyes. I've wondered what the name of this pattern is for years. My mother made both a small step afghan and a large step afghan years ago. I wasn't able to keep the afghans but have thought of them often since I lost my mom several years ago. Just looking at your picture of the afghan has brought back so many wonderful memories!


----------



## siouxann

OH HOW LOVELY! I have never seen a pattern for this. You have done a beautiful job on this. It just 'sings' to me. Thank you so much for the link!!!


----------



## nowlin

Hello Knitting Friends,
I love Smiling Faces. How do get them on your E-mails here?
Thanks.....Joan from Nova Scotia, Canada


----------



## glnwhi

Jessica-Jean said:


> glnwhi said:
> 
> 
> 
> It certainly makes a statement,it is lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, but what _statement_? That I had too many mis-matched ends of skeins?
Click to expand...

that one can oft times take left overs or cast offs and make something very beautiful it was a compliment dear one.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

nowlin said:


> Hello Knitting Friends,
> I love Smiling Faces. How do get them on your E-mails here?
> Thanks.....Joan from Nova Scotia, Canada


If you write in the box at the bottom of the page (Quick Reply), you can't. But if you click on either Reply or Quote Reply, you can see them on the left hand side of the page. For the smilies, you just click on it and it goes to the bottom of the text in the box. For the 'tags', you have to either type them before and after the text you want them to work on or copy/paste them into position. Time consuming; most folks don't bother.


----------



## nowlin

:roll: Hello Jessica-Jean,
Thank you for the Smiling Face instructions.

Joan


----------



## Jessica-Jean

glnwhi said:


> that one can oft times take left overs or cast offs and make something very beautiful it was a compliment dear one.


Sorry. I too often take things too literally. I was imagining you meant something like a 'fashion statement', and that's a term that has no meaning for me whatsoever. I don't 'get' fashion, to which my kids can attest.

Once upon a time, I threw all my yarn onto the bed and announced to my daughter that the dozen or so skeins would become an afghan. She looked at the pile on the bed - many colours and not much of any one - and said it would be a disaster. I had no other yarn and I HAD to knit.

When it was finished and laid out on the bed, that same child pounced upon it and declared it HERS! She immediately stowed it away so no cat could possibly damage it. It remained carefully boxed while she moved from home, to apartment, to another apartment, to Charlottetown (Prince Edward Island), to an apartment in Fresno (California), and finally to her own house in Fresno. Now it rests in view of anyone who sees her spare bedrooms. ... reminds me, I need to get her to take a photo of it for me.

Thank you for your compliment, even if I misunderstood the first time around.


----------



## Gramaluvs2paint

This Afghan fasinates me! Beautiful work. I am so proud of you. Thanks for showing.Grama


----------



## boring knit

jessica-Jean, I think that is absolutely marvellous. and I would be so glad to have that covering my bed. I think it is gorgeous. Joseph's blanket of many colours. lovely.


----------



## missmolly

That is a fantastic afghan. The colours are great xx


----------



## Ellie2438

Oh my, that is so beautiful, thank you for sharing and a job well done.


----------



## lap

It's lovely. Reminds me of a crocheted throw my grandmother had made. Hers was simply rows of single crochet with the ends used for fringing. 
She must have misplaced her end of row stitches for it was a bit askew but I always loved it. Not sure where it is. Will have to ask my father if he still has it. 

Might have to make one of yours.


----------



## lap

Did you use 4ply as in the pattern.


----------



## Amma

Thank you so much for putting the pattern on line. My mom died in 2008 and had several afghans started three of which were this pattern. I thought I figured out the pattern, but they started to slant. Now I'll be able to figure out what I'm doing wrong and use up my odd ball stash. Jean


----------



## blumbergsrus

Wow, Very very nice


----------



## bily

This is gorgeous! I wouldn't be surprised if you have started a craze, and that we all get our crochet hooks and stash out tonight!!Amazing


----------



## virginia42

Maelinde said:


> Jessica-Jean,
> 
> That is one GORGEOUS afghan!!! I'm really glad you finished it. I'd love to learn how to crochet, aside from the basic chain stitch required to bind off of a knitting board loom.
> 
> You did a fantastic job!


There are a lot of instructional videos on youtube. I'm sure you can learn. I kind of self-taught myself a little over a year ago.


----------



## virginia42

Maelinde said:


> Jessica-Jean,
> 
> That is one GORGEOUS afghan!!! I'm really glad you finished it. I'd love to learn how to crochet, aside from the basic chain stitch required to bind off of a knitting board loom.
> 
> You did a fantastic job!


There are a lot of instructional videos on youtube. I'm sure you can learn. I kind of self-taught myself a little over a year ago.


----------



## Bearlakenana

Yea! Thanks for the pattern and the smiles hearing about your unfinished count of 76 ufo's, I feel somewhat better about a similar # spread thru out my house. I have great intentions and then I see something new and exciting and I'm off!


----------



## virginia42

Good for you for finishing it. Very nice work.


----------



## kellyrn15

Wow!! That is AWESOME!!!!!!!! I love all colors. Nice job and thank you for sharing.


----------



## CRdogmom

I have never been temped to make an afghan but I am going to give this one a try. Beautiful job and beautiful afghan!


----------



## jaykay

Absolutely stunning. Congrats on compeleting such a beautiful project!


----------



## cruznsuzn

That pattern was quite popular about 30 years ago...I remember my mom and my aunt making those afghans...they really are a great project to use up all your left over yarn and the finished product is beautiful....I just may add this as a potential project because I have an unbelievable amount of leftover yarn given to me (let's just say it fills 4 shelves in one of my linen closets).


----------



## gravelgert66

This is very neatly done. Love it


----------



## Loves2Knit

Oh, thank you so much, Jessica-Jean! I have one of those started and lost the directions. Now I have them again and can use up some of the left over yarn from other projects. Your afghan is lovely! Mine is just a wanna-be right now. I do remember that my directions called for black and white yarn to be put in every so many rows. You didn't do that, but I noticed that you do have dark colors here and there and your afghan still looks beautiful. Is this afghan heavy, because mine certainly it. And I know perfectly what you mean about different weights of worsted yarn. No wonder we have to make swatches!


----------



## RebeccaKay

I bet that took some time to make, and you did a wonderful job, so even.


----------



## Bobbieknits67

Jessica Jean, as always you do such beautiful work, and thank you so much for sharing the pattern.
I am so greatful to have found this place and with you in it, that just makes it all the better for me. You are a god send.
I say that because I was just asked about making something like this for a friends father who has cancer and may only have a year or so left with his family and friends, but I wasnt sure i could do it as i didnt have the pattern and was unsure how difficult this may be. Now that I know I dont have to carrie the yarn (something I havent yet done) I am more willing to give this a try. 
Thank You!!! I can not say it enough. 
You are truley great!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann

That looks like a ton of work to me! It's wonderful!


----------



## hobbit

Thank you so much for sharing!!! I have been looking the world over for this pattern. My grandmother made an afgan from this pattern 30+ years ago for my mother. When it finally was to the point of no repair, she cried. It is a definite to do on my short list. Looks like a Christmas or birthday present for mom.


----------



## siewclark

All I can say is WOW...


----------



## Dimples16

Beautiful Afghan'


----------



## Jessica-Jean

lap said:


> Did you use 4ply as in the pattern.


I used yarns that were supposedly worsted weight. The yarns were from many different companies and ranged from near antiquities (40+ years old) to made recently. Not all are the same thickness, despite the label, but it makes no difference in this pattern. I could have done it in any yarn thickness I wanted; I just went with the yarn I had a greater volume of.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

CRdogmom said:


> I have never been temped to make an afghan but I am going to give this one a try. Beautiful job and beautiful afghan!


It needn't be afghan sized; that's the joy of it. The two I bought are 30" x 18". I made two swatches that are index card sized, and the current one is 32" wide aiming for 6' long. The size is _your_ choice.


----------



## laceandlovelies

Wonderful job. What a great way to use up the yarn in your "stash" and still have a gorgeous result. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Loves2Knit said:


> ... Is this afghan heavy, because mine certainly is. ...


No, it is surprisingly light weight. That may be due to the hook size or to the fact that always working in the back loop makes for a more airy fabric. I used a 5.5mm hook.


----------



## determined_to-knit

Jessica-Jean, your crochet - Narrow Step Afghan, is absolutely stunning! I really like the colors and design!! Well done!!! Thank you for sharing your beautiful afghan and the link!!!


----------



## crjc

JJ that is gorgeous. My dear if you did not plan the colours, you did excellent. Colour blind - HMMM! not in my book. I love vibrabt colours and that is beautiful. I love it. Now I know what I can do with my stack of ends. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## spiritwalker

I love it! It would make any room look bright and cheerful. So
glad you finished it and shared your photos. Great job.


----------



## Bulldog

As always, Jessica Jean, your afghan is stunning and your work is exquisite. It is a blessing to have you on this site and always look forward to your posts. Much Love and God Bless...Betty from Mississippi


----------



## Iknitalot

Hi Jessica-Jean
When I first joined knitting paradise, I asked for help in finding the narrow-step afghan instructions. I knew it was originally published in an old McCall's Needlework magazine. I had tried to duplicate the pattern from a picture but didn't realize you don't turn your work and ended up with something too thick and bulky. Then I found a collection of afghan patterns in a McCall's book at my local library and there it was. I'm in the process of making a lapghan to give to a nursing home. If it works out, I'll make a few and get rid of my stash.

Love your trim. Not sure how you crocheted around the fringe. Please share. Your finished piece is beautiful!


----------



## CarolZ

Absolutely love this afghan so much that I copied and pasted your picture to the pattern so that there is a colorful example. You did a superb job in the color pattern - amazing. Words really cannot describe how good this is. Thanks for sharing your work and the pattern for us to use as well.


----------



## Beignet

I LOVE the design this makes, and have never seen it before. I went to your link and read thru the directions (also saved them). Not sure I "get it" though. Would it be possible for you to take a photo of the first few starting rows so that I can do what you did--examine it closely to see how it is done? Thanx so much! A lot of work, but it paid off--it's beautiful.


----------



## CookieCrumbs

I know this probably sounds like a dumb question, but does anyone know how many chains I would need to start a king sized spread?


----------



## Beignet

It depends on what size hook you're using, your own personal gauge, and the type of yarn. When I start something like that, I just chain and chain, then lay it across the king size bed. If the pattern needs to be multiple of a certain number plus some, then I make sure that whatever number of chains I have meets that criteria. I also should mention that you probably should stretch the chain a little when you're measuring because it appears shorter because it has not taken form yet--not too much, just a little. After the first couple of rows, I would measure again.


----------



## CookieCrumbs

Thanks Beignet. I was thinking along those lines but thought I'd check anyway in case there was a better way, or if someone who's made one would know.


----------



## red911pj

that is AWESUM!!


----------



## dorisita

I have made several of these afghans using up yarn. I have the payyern from a newspaper from some 55 yrs ago. We then called it an Indian Afghan. Love it!


----------



## dotful

I have started this same afghan, however, I got caught up in trying to match colors instead of just grabbing a color and stitching. It is now in a closet unfinished. They are a beautiful and warm afghan when finished. Good job!!!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Iknitalot said:


> Love your trim. Not sure how you crocheted around the fringe. Please share. Your finished piece is beautiful!


That was the most painstaking part of the whole monstrous thing! I worked one round of slip stitch in the back loop along the non-fringed sides. Along the fringed sides ... working open the beginning slip knot of each row was _not_ the easiest thing in the world. Then, after a good two feet of one side was slip stitched, both my husband and I decided that it was too inelastic. So I ripped back and worked one chain between each slip stitch along both the fringed edges.

Were I smarter, I'd have left it at that, but I _would_ have a round of single crochet. So, on the fringe edges only, I worked one single crochet into the back loop of the first slipped stitch and worked one single crochet into the next two back loops _at once_. Those two fringed sides took me more than eight hours EACH. Oh, and just to slow things down more, I pulled the fringe through with the last yarn-over-hook of each single crochet. It works. The fringe lays flat. The fringe/ends of each row are secure and will _never_ work loose in the washer, dryer, or under regular use.

I don't think I'll ever be doing such a large one again. The smaller ones should be fine with just slip stitching or even just following the edging directions of the original pattern!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Beignet said:


> I LOVE the design this makes, and have never seen it before. I went to your link and read thru the directions (also saved them). Not sure I "get it" though. Would it be possible for you to take a photo of the first few starting rows so that I can do what you did--examine it closely to see how it is done? Thanx so much! A lot of work, but it paid off--it's beautiful.


I haven't tried working and videoing. I can't easily take a photo while working. If you know how to chain, single crochet, double crochet, and know the difference between the front and back loops of a stitch, you can do it. The biggest difference between this 'stitch' and other flat crocheted items is that you *never* turn the work. You cut at the end of every row, and go back to the beginning to work the next row. The front side of the project is always facing you.

Because I couldn't envision it either, I first made a couple of mug rugs (index card sized swatches). When I saw it did indeed work, I launched the queen-size bed blanket. So, try it! You'll like it!

One bit of advice, unless you've mastered the making of a loose base chain, learn to do a chainless single crochet to start. 



It makes both the beginning and the edging much easier to do.

Have fun!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

CarolZ said:


> Absolutely love this afghan so much that I copied and pasted your picture to the pattern so that there is a colorful example. You did a superb job in the color pattern - amazing. Words really cannot describe how good this is. Thanks for sharing your work and the pattern for us to use as well.


Thanks for that. I've saved it, too, but you must remember that I did not use my yarns with any pre-planned sequence. I'm sure it would look lovely as written, too, but when I have large quantities of yarn, they get used in ordinary things - scarves, hats, etc. My 'colour pattern', as you put it, was _nearly_ random. Sometimes I grouped similar shades, sometimes not, as the whim and stash of leftovers dictated.


----------



## Beignet

I'm sorry if you misunderstood. I didn't want a pic or video of you doing it. Just another pic from a different direction--showing the starting edge/side of the afghan.


----------



## Beignet

Also, what does the back look like?


----------



## Jessica-Jean

CookieCrumbs said:


> I know this probably sounds like a dumb question, but does anyone know how many chains I would need to start a king sized spread?


Do you want the fringes on the sides (like mine) or at the top and bottom (as the pattern is written and as is the usual practice with afghans)?

Since it will be so very large, do learn the foundation single crochet: 



 It will match the elasticity/stretch of your afghan, and it will make any egding rounds/rows easier to add.

As for size, you need to measure how many chains/foundation single crochets it takes to make it the length you want and add a few extra anyway. After the first two or three rows, you can decide if that's long enough or too long. If it's too short, you're stuck restarting. If it's too long, you just have to undo a few from the end and leave the yarn hanging.

The written pattern dictates nine single crochets between the double crochets. I did ten on my queen sized one and only five on my mug-rug sized ones. The interval is up to you.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Iknitalot

:thumbup: Thank you
I added your trim directions to my re-written pattern and I will try it when I finish my lapghan.
Thanks again - you're very informative.


----------



## CookieCrumbs

Jessica-Jean said:


> CookieCrumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know this probably sounds like a dumb question, but does anyone know how many chains I would need to start a king sized spread?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want the fringes on the sides (like mine) or at the top and bottom (as the pattern is written and as is the usual practice with afghans)?
> 
> Since it will be so very large, do learn the foundation single crochet:
> 
> 
> 
> It will match the elasticity/stretch of your afghan, and it will make any egding rounds/rows easier to add.
> 
> As for size, you need to measure how many chains/foundation single crochets it takes to make it the length you want and add a few extra anyway. After the first two or three rows, you can decide if that's long enough or too long. If it's too short, you're stuck restarting. If it's too long, you just have to undo a few from the end and leave the yarn hanging.
> 
> The written pattern dictates nine single crochets between the double crochets. I did ten on my queen sized one and only five on my mug-rug sized ones. The interval is up to you.
> 
> Hope this helps.
Click to expand...

Thanks Jessica-Jean. Yes, I do want fringe and I will learn the chaining technique you linked up. Sounds like it will be a little experimental at first until I'm sure of the number of chains, but after that, I will be fine, as I have made this pattern in the past, around 30 years ago.
.


----------



## jberg

Hi, there! I have this one posted awhile ago under "Apache Tears Afghan." Isn't it a fun one to do? Sure uses up a lot of yarn scraps. Yours is lovely. And oh, so colorful. Thanks for posting. Happy Needling. jb


----------



## Weezieo77

Jessica-Jean, I have been looking for this pattern for years!! Have had a very small swatch of the pattern for years but never found the printed pattern. I love this forum!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Beignet said:


> I'm sorry if you misunderstood. I didn't want a pic or video of you doing it. Just another pic from a different direction--showing the starting edge/side of the afghan.


Hi Donut,
The third photo I posted, the one of the corner - that is the beginning / lower right-hand corner of the blanket.

As to the appearance of the back ... not much. It's the backside of all single crochet fabric. The patterned stitches (the dipping double crochets) don't show up except as the unused back loops of those single crochets.

It'll take you less time to make a small swatch, that to study it all out on paper first!


----------



## Beignet

I am wanting the other side of the afghan, not the fringed edge...the top one where you chained and then started single crocheting. I am an experienced crocheter and know the different stitches...I am just looking to see the pattern of changing yarn colors. Thanx.


----------



## karhyunique

Jessica Jean very nice what a impressive work,I'm so easily bored Lol.


----------



## kylev53

My mother made me one of these over 30 years ago. It used to cover my King sized bed. Now, some of the yarn has desinigrated and there are wholes in the afghan. I think I will try to selvage it and make it into four throws, one for each of my children. 
I miss my mom but I am so lucky to have so many things she made with love.
Your afghan reminded me of that.
Thank you.


----------



## Rossi

Jessica Jean your work is absolutely gorgeous, really a work of art. You should be proud


----------



## mfonseca

can you post another close up pic where you started, so maybe I can see it more clearly, because i am one of those person that doesn't get instructions.
thank u


----------



## mfonseca

can you post another close up pic where you started, so maybe I can see it more clearly, because i am one of those person that doesn't get instructions.
thank u


----------



## Forgetfull

The afghan is beautiful!! I've always wanted to make one of those ,but I can't seem to stick with any thing that long!! I'm glad you finished it.


----------



## glnwhi

Jessica-Jean said:


> glnwhi said:
> 
> 
> 
> that one can oft times take left overs or cast offs and make something very beautiful it was a compliment dear one.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry. I too often take things too literally. I was imagining you meant something like a 'fashion statement', and that's a term that has no meaning for me whatsoever. I don't 'get' fashion, to which my kids can attest.
> 
> Once upon a time, I threw all my yarn onto the bed and announced to my daughter that the dozen or so skeins would become an afghan. She looked at the pile on the bed - many colours and not much of any one - and said it would be a disaster. I had no other yarn and I HAD to knit.
> 
> When it was finished and laid out on the bed, that same child pounced upon it and declared it HERS! She immediately stowed it away so no cat could possibly damage it. It remained carefully boxed while she moved from home, to apartment, to another apartment, to Charlottetown (Prince Edward Island), to an apartment in Fresno (California), and finally to her own house in Fresno. Now it rests in view of anyone who sees her spare bedrooms. ... reminds me, I need to get her to take a photo of it for me.
> 
> Thank you for your compliment, even if I misunderstood the first time around.
Click to expand...

you are most welcome


----------



## niblet007

This is absolutely gorgeous! Thanks so much for the link. You really did a great job with all the colors.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Beignet said:


> I'm sorry if you misunderstood. I didn't want a pic or video of you doing it. Just another pic from a different direction--showing the starting edge/side of the afghan.
> 
> Also, what does the back look like?


Do these photos fill the bill? 
I'm sorry now that I began with black, but when I started it a couple of years ago, I didn't know I would ever be posting photos of it online.
They are of the current Narrow Step - 3' wide plus fringe by - eventually - 6' long. If the back looks shaggy, that's because not every row is an uncut piece of yarn; thus there are some messy (for the moment) joins showing on the back side.

There is _no_ pattern or order for what colour got used after another.


----------



## Beignet

Well, the top pic would be great, except if it showed more of the top...if the afghan were slid down a bit. I do not need to see the fringe side at all--just the plain edge. Thanx for trying.


----------



## TabathaJoy

Such a neat pattern. Thank you for sharing the pattern with us. I am currently trying to use up some of my stash and now Ihave another great afghan to make with the stash. Thank you again.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Beignet said:


> Well, the top pic would be great, except if it showed more of the top...if the afghan were slid down a bit. I do not need to see the fringe side at all--just the plain edge. Thanx for trying.


I regret, but I do not understand what 'more' you might want to see. The rest of the blanket is the same as what you have already seen.

Since I worked it with the fringes on the sides, instead of the top and bottom edges, I worked across the width, leaving the self-fringe at either side.

Before working any border, the bottom edge is the base chain.

Before working any border, the top edge is the top of the last row of single crochet - with or without the dipping double crochets in it.

There is *no* 'plain edge' at the sides.

Each row is worked from the front side.

The work is never turned.

Each row *begins* with a slip knot on the hook before forming the first single crochet, and that slip knot has a fringe-length tail hanging.

Each row *ends* with a chain one after the last single crochet, and the yarn is cut after that chain one, leaving it fringe-length.

*No* double crochet is worked in the first or last single crochet. If a double crochet is _supposed_ to be in those positions, a single crochet is worked instead.

I do not know how to make this any clearer.


----------



## WAYoverthehill

Oh my, I was actually stunned when I saw your afghan! It is beautiful!! The colors just dance. Thank you for sharing it with us, and thanks for hanging in there while finishing it up. So beautiful.


----------



## Dsynr

Re: Edging:
I was going nuts trying to get a sc edging until I started taking the hook out of the foundation chain, turning the work over, and working into the BOTTOM of the chain st. It makes a little more work of the first row, but you just hook away when you do the edging!
:hunf:


----------



## knitnut

Great pics of your finished work. I have had two of these in progress for years. I just keep adding as the spirit hits. One is worked long and the other across. I use a black row every so often which adds to the pattern. My husband makes good use of them as he likes to nap and stay warm. So easy and open ended.


----------



## scotslass

That is beautiful. I saw that pattern recently .. can't remember where. A very nice afghan


----------



## laylajo

Thanks for link to video tried it and love the finished look it leaves,better than loose chain which I've used for many years.You can teach an old dog new tricks for sure :wink: Will use this method from now on All your advice has been appreciated by all I'm sure.Thanks much Bren :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Beignet

Sorry--I just wanted to see the non-fringed top where you started it. It's beautiful.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Beignet said:


> Sorry--I just wanted to see the non-fringed top where you started it. It's beautiful.


Thank you.

The "non-fringed top" is just a row of single crochet, as is 99% of the blanket. I added no fringe; it is a self-fringing pattern. It's perfect for lazy people like me who hate weaving in ends! :-D


----------



## Slashdog1

So pretty! You should feel proud of yourself! I don't have 76 projects started but have quite few. You should be an inspirtation to all of us that have all those WIPs to set are minds to finish them. I think I'll go work on my stained glass afghan that I started back in Feb.
Thanks Jessica-Jean!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Slashdog1 said:


> So pretty! You should feel proud of yourself! I don't have 76 projects started but have quite few. You should be an inspirtation to all of us that have all those WIPs to set are minds to finish them. I think I'll go work on my stained glass afghan that I started back in Feb.
> Thanks Jessica-Jean!


Thank you.

Yes, I am proud to have finished one of my 76 (or more!) WIPs/UFOs.

I _am_ hoping to inspire others to finish their WIPs/UFOs. Once they were loved and worked on. Either rekindle the love and finish it already! OR rip it out, and put the yarn to a better use than sitting gathering dust. Work half-done is worthless; rip heartlessly!!

I ripped out one today, but it hadn't made it to my list. ;-)


----------



## Beignet

Yes, I know...a row of single crochet, but it's of different colors, and I wanted to see how each color was added in. That's all.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Beignet said:


> Yes, I know...a row of single crochet, but it's of different colors, and I wanted to see how each color was added in. That's all.


Almost randomly. Mostly, I tried to alternate dark and light, but sometimes I kept several consecutive rows in the same colour family - different shades of red, or blue, etc.


----------



## lovespurple

Thank you Jessica-Jean for replying. You did a beautiful job on your afghan. Directions don't seem too difficult. I'll save them and maybe get brave enough to make one.


----------



## nymboida

so beautiful amazing job........................


----------



## beadness

What a creative use of your leftovers. Great job!


----------



## sues4hrts

Jessica-Jean said:


> Some friend of my stepmother's gave her a very loosely crocheted afghan decades ago. It was always on one of her spare beds. I didn't really like it, because it was so drab; it had been done in tones of beige/brown.
> 
> Then I found two small scatter rugs in a church bazaar in her town. They were the same pattern, but done tightly in every bright colour available; for a dollar a piece, I bought them. I studied how they were made and tried to duplicate the pattern. I was _almost_ successful, but felt I'd missed something, so I posted a question on Crochet Partners (The KP forum didn't yet exist.). I described what the stitches seemed to be doing, and someone recognized it and sent me the link: http://www.knitting-crochet.com/crochet/narsteafg.html , and I was off and running.
> 
> That was something over a year ago, if not two. Life intervened, and it was left sitting less than half done.
> Lately I made a paper and pen list of my WIPs/UFOs. I stopped digging them out of their hiding spots when I hit 76.
> 
> I stopped beginning new projects, and set myself to finish this _one_.
> 
> It's done! OK, it hasn't yet been washed, but every stitch is DONE! And my stash of odd balls and partial balls is vastly diminished! :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D
> 
> If I hadn't already learned - the hard way - that the term 'worsted weight' covers a vast variety of thicknesses of yarn, making this would have taught me. Every bit of yarn in it was originally labeled as worsted weight, yet some of them are nearly as thin as sport weight and others nearly as thick as chunky! Luckily, as long as consecutive rows are not all worked in either a too thin or a too thick yarn, it makes no difference at all. GREAT STASH BUSTER!
> 
> Of course, there's a junior sized one also 'in progress'. It's about half done and will be sized to cover just me when I nap in my recliner.


Love that pattern. Made it years ago. I wonder who has it now. Made so many afghans gave most away years ago.


----------



## MegK31

beautiful work. I love all the different colors and I know it took you many hours to complete.


----------



## K. Bauer

My mother did several of these quite a long (20-30 years) ago all 7 of us siblings got one. She did them with left-over yarn and with shades of the same color. Mine is in dk weight in greens and rusts with dark brown. I learned to single crochet so I could do a baby one in pastels. I do not like to crochet tho.


----------



## GardenGirl

I bought an afghan at a church fund raiser that I thought was the same pattern, but really it's a variation of the narrow step pattern.You make a chevron pattern by reversing the direction of the steps every 15th row. Sorry I don't have a camera to post a picture. Hope you can imagine this.


----------



## martin keith

I can not find any words of my own to say how wonderful, beautiful it is, so; what everyone said times 10


----------



## Irish maggie

CRdogmom said:


> I have never been temped to make an afghan but I am going to give this one a try. Beautiful job and beautiful afghan!


 well here is a nice pattern freebie

http://softlayer.leisurearts.com/downloadfiles/N_04_09_EasterAfghan.pdf


----------



## Bundle

Jessica-Jean, Your work is absolutely breathtaking. I have saved the pattern even though I don't know how to crochet yet. In fact, I am new to knitting having learnt the basics this past March. But I just wanted you to know that you are a true inspiration.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

GardenGirl said:


> I bought an afghan at a church fund raiser that I thought was the same pattern, but really it's a variation of the narrow step pattern.You make a chevron pattern by reversing the direction of the steps every 15th row. Sorry I don't have a camera to post a picture. Hope you can imagine this.


Like this one maybe? http://www.knitting-crochet.com/crochet/navindmulcol.html

There's also this one, that I haven't seen any photo of: http://www.knitting-crochet.com/crochet/navafg.html It may in reality be the same as the other, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

landofoz said:


> CRdogmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never been temped to make an afghan but I am going to give this one a try. Beautiful job and beautiful afghan!
> 
> 
> 
> well here is a nice pattern freebie
> 
> http://softlayer.leisurearts.com/downloadfiles/N_04_09_EasterAfghan.pdf
Click to expand...

That *is* pretty! I've saved it, even though it's a bit more organized than most of what I do. Who knows? Someday someone may gift me just the right amounts of yarn to make it!  This is _not_ a suggestion; yarn is not lacking in this house. I need more time! :-D :-D


----------



## Jessica-Jean

knitwitty said:


> Jessica-Jean, Your work is absolutely breathtaking. I have saved the pattern even though I don't know how to crochet yet. In fact, I am new to knitting having learnt the basics this past March. But I just wanted you to know that you are a true inspiration.


I learned to knit just before the end of school one year, and learned to crochet during that summer. There is not much cross-over between the two, so they don't cause too much confusion. In fact, since I was taught to carry my yarn in my left hand when knitting, that hand was already familiar with how to handle yarn, when I picked up a crochet hook for the first time.

Do not believe anyone who says one is easier or faster than the other. The only real difference is that a four-inch square of garter stitch will use one-third the length of yarn as the same size square in single crochet.

I believe that, if yarn is pricey and hard to come by, knit it; cheap and plentiful, crochet it! :-D :-D


----------



## GardenGirl

Jessica-Jean said:


> GardenGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bought an afghan at a church fund raiser that I thought was the same pattern, but really it's a variation of the narrow step pattern.You make a chevron pattern by reversing the direction of the steps every 15th row. Sorry I don't have a camera to post a picture. Hope you can imagine this.
> 
> 
> 
> Like this one maybe? http://www.knitting-crochet.com/crochet/navindmulcol.html
> 
> There's also this one, that I haven't seen any photo of: http://www.knitting-crochet.com/crochet/navafg.html It may in reality be the same as the other, but I'm not sure.
Click to expand...

Its' not the Navajo. It may be the other. Maybe this will help!
Raised stitch pattern....... over rows this way ...+fringe
/ / / / / / --------------------- _______
\ \ \ \ \ \ --------------------- ______
/ / / / / / --------------------- _______
\ \ \ \ \ \ --------------------- ______


----------



## biker chick

I tried this afghan years ago & I seem to remember it was called the Navajo afghan. It was a very popular afghan at that time. If I remember right it was done in red, black & gray colors and was very pretty. It could be done in several different color combinations. It is a very easy one to make. I think yours is very pretty. I like to work with lots of colors when I crochet.


----------



## MissMagnolia

I like it . I could put it on my to do list. I'm going to have to ask god for an extension thou. My to do list is very long.


----------



## MissMagnolia

OMG!!! I been looking for this pattern for years, but didn't know the name of it. BIG HUGS THANK YOU very much,


----------



## gravelgert66

This is a very beautiful patterned Afghan. I have made two of them in the Red, blue and white, and Orange brown and white. I do have the pattern, but I see someone else also printed it for you. Easy and hard to goof it up. Love it. Its very well done. Love it


----------



## lovespurple

I haven't seen any knitting patterns for Navajo afghan/blanket I'm looking for so if it's possible, don't send me any more mesages on the crochet pattern. Thanks. 
lovespurple


----------



## Jessica-Jean

lovespurple said:


> I haven't seen any knitting patterns for Navajo afghan/blanket I'm looking for so if it's possible, don't send me any more mesages on the crochet pattern. Thanks.
> lovespurple


In order to stop receiving messages, you must click on 'Unwatch' at the top of the page the message is on. No one else can do it for you.


----------



## Dsynr

I'm basically a knitter; but I can crochet. 
I stay away from complicated pieces because I find crochet directions very hard to follow, I wouldn't dare the step pattern; but yours is really lovely. I take a long time to do a crochet piece.
I'm making "sampler" blankies [afghans] to re-learn crocheting. So far, I've mastered three patts--ripple, butterfly and crazy shells. Current WIP is blankie w/butterfly interspersed w/sc. Done as a square, when the thread is almost gone, I'll frog a row or two and make a "reverse sc w/picots" for border---live and learn!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Dsynr said:


> I'm basically a knitter; but I can crochet.
> I stay away from complicated pieces because I find crochet directions very hard to follow, I wouldn't dare the step pattern; but yours is really lovely. I take a long time to do a crochet piece.
> I'm making "sampler" blankies [afghans] to re-learn crocheting. So far, I've mastered three patts--ripple, butterfly and crazy shells. Current WIP is blankie w/butterfly interspersed w/sc. Done as a square, when the thread is almost gone, I'll frog a row or two and make a "reverse sc w/picots" for border---live and learn!


The Narrow Step pattern is suitable for a beginner.

The three stitches used are: chain, single crochet, double crochet.

Two techniques are used: work into the back loop; work into the front loop.

Does that sound difficult?

There is no need to make it big enough for a queen-sized bed! The first two I made are barely bigger than index cards; I call them mug rugs, but they are just samples to have and show at the knitting group without lugging the big project across town on my bicycle.

I may have learned both knitting and crocheting within the same year, but knitting has always been my true love. I did this afghan because, after a few decades of making things, I had an enormous collection of partial balls and odd balls of yarn. When I saw this pattern, I knew it was the answer to using them all up ... OK, almost all. From two Xerox boxes jammed full, I'm down to a couple of gallon ZipLoc bags.

So, do what interests you, but do *not* limit your choices because you _imagine_ you are *un*able. I'm a total klutz, and I did it. One row at a time.


----------



## MissMagnolia

Not to me. But crocheting is what I learn first. I fine knitting patterns hard to read at times, but I'm getting better. I'm going to make this step afghan for my sister. I'm going to use all my scrap yarn. It's just laying around anyways. The more I look at yours the more I want to stop the afghan I'm knitting now and start this one.. Hum knitting patterns for Navajo afghan. Thats something to think about. I have to learn some more knitting stitches, but I bet it can be done. The possibilities are endless.


----------



## MissMagnolia

I did a Google search because I lost this thread and found more Step Afghans

http://www.crochetcabana.com/Patterns/Other Designers/scrappy-steps-afghan-beth-ham.pdf
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/narrow-step-afghan
you have to be a member of this last site to see pattern.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

The Scrappy Steps is nice too, but I wasn't as happy with the texture, so I ripped out my sample swatch before it got big enough to _demand_ completion.

I was trying it with worsted weight yarn and a 5.5mm hook; the ones my knitting buddy does are finer yarn and smaller hook. Once I've reduced the number of WIPs/UFOs lying around the house and built up my collection of partial balls again, I _may_ come back to it.

The Narrow Steps listed on Ravelry is the same pattern as the one I used, but it's from a long gone magazine. I found mine online for free at: http://www.knitting-crochet.com/crochet/narsteafg.html . The photo there is too tiny to inspire. My inspiration was two small scatter rugs I'd bought at a church bazaar and tried to copy. They are colourful!


----------



## MissMagnolia

Yes I know . I was just sharing. The pattern you used is lovely. But I like your pictures better. If I had only there picture to look at I wouldn't want to make the afghan.You can't see the stitches very well and there's looks kind of ugly.


----------



## BarbaraSD

Jessica-Jean, were the scatter rugs you purchased the same type of WW yarn you made your afghan with or was the yarn for the rugs doubled?



Jessica-Jean said:


> The Scrappy Steps is nice too, but I wasn't as happy with the texture, so I ripped out my sample swatch before it got big enough to _demand_ completion.
> 
> I was trying it with worsted weight yarn and a 5.5mm hook; the ones my knitting buddy does are finer yarn and smaller hook. Once I've reduced the number of WIPs/UFOs lying around the house and built up my collection of partial balls again, I _may_ come back to it.
> 
> The Narrow Steps listed on Ravelry is the same pattern as the one I used, but it's from a long gone magazine. I found mine online for free at: http://www.knitting-crochet.com/crochet/narsteafg.html . The photo there is too tiny to inspire. My inspiration was two small scatter rugs I'd bought at a church bazaar and tried to copy. They are colourful!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

BarbaraSD said:


> Jessica-Jean, were the scatter rugs you purchased the same type of WW yarn you made your afghan with or was the yarn for the rugs doubled?


It's ordinary worsted weight yarn, but it is worked _much_ more tightly than I dare try anymore. When I was younger, I usually worked very tightly (both knitting and crochet). Too much of that has made my thumb/wrist act up now. So, I work much more loosely these days; I get a nicer, softer fabric - not much good for rugs. Ah, well, can't have everything!

A word of warning: as a scatter rug, it _needs_ to have something applied to it or under it to keep it from sliding. I've given mine to the cats; they love sliding! At 65, I'm afraid of taking a header. Bare hardwood floors, no rugs.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Reanna40 said:


> Yes I know . I was just sharing. The pattern you used is lovely. But I like your pictures better. If I had only there picture to look at I wouldn't want to make the afghan.You can't see the stitches very well and there's looks kind of ugly.


I agree. The photo on the pattern page is too tiny, monochrome, and does look awful. I had seen the pattern years earlier, but paid it no attention. I had also seen the too loosely made afghan of the dullest of neutrals that my stepmother had; it left me uninspired. However, when I had those two rugs in hand, I just HAD to make an afghan like them. :-D


----------



## Janice Joy

Thanks for this one, My husband has just started crocheting and is looking for stuff. We'll both have a go, maybe as a Bunny Rug first.


----------



## Mogurt

OH WOE !!! I made this one years ago... It was in some womans magazine. What a great way to use scraps. I totaly forgot about this one. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Judy in oz

I cant stop saying WOW!!!!! It is just so striking...thank you for sharing judy in oz


----------



## rene

Jessica-Jean, that afghan is just downright gorgeous. Rene


----------



## Mogurt

Jessica-Jean said:


> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your color design is wonderful. Did you have a plan with the colors you used or just used a color randomly. I have no color sense and always steer away from granny square afghans or those afghans that needs multiple color choices. You did a beautiful job.
> 
> 
> 
> "Color design"? Not really!  There was no real thought into which colour was used next. Sometimes, I worked consecutive rows in shade grouping. Mostly, I alternated between darks and lights. Colour sense? Don't ask my kids; they're certain I must be _completely_ colour blind! (Actually, I'm only blue/green blind.)
> 
> Don't be afraid of using colours! Try it! Even a beginning crocheter can do it!
> 
> The first two I did are barely bigger than an small index card. They're too small to even be proper swatches.
Click to expand...

J-J... "don't be afraid of color"... no truer words have been spoken, Girl!
I made this afghan years & years ago... tons of color... I chose black to offer balance (every few rows or so)... It was the most fun thing to play with...It truely is a great way to eat up left over yarn!
Yours is beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## Meditation601

This is it! I love this site. All we have to do is ASK!

Thank you, thank you, thank you!

MaryAnn


----------



## Meditation601

I got so caught up making HATS and BOW TIE SCARVES.... and suddenly today, I said I MUST make that afghan right now! And, I couldn't find the pattern........Gracious!

I should have know you would come to my rescue!

Thanks a bunch!

MaryAnn


----------



## lyndaguereca

I am working on an afgan right now made all from recycled smart monkey yarn.

All of the yarn is from a blue sweater of various blended colors and is working in very nicely.
I think we will have a nice new blanket for this winter.


----------



## Carolyn Gay

That is just awesome, Jessica Jean - your perseverance has paid off.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Carolyn Gay said:


> That is just awesome, Jessica Jean - your perseverance has paid off.


Not perseverance, addiction ... to playing with yarn!  Thank you. :-D


----------



## Helen Hawkins

That is really fantastic Jessica-Jean. What a mamoth task. Congratulations on a beautiful job.


----------



## Littlenel

That is absolutely beautiful. What a great way to use up the stash!


----------



## Bulldog

Jessica-Jean, you just amaze me, my dear friend. Your spread is just gorgeous. How very talented and proud you must be...God Bless...Betty D


----------



## Meditation601

You mention your thumbs and wrists.... I can identify! My thumbs are now crooked... when I try to hold them side-by-side, my granddaughter says they are "bow-legged"!! My wrists....One of them has a very obvious vein in line with my thumb, and the other one has a bruise in the same spot. Are these knitters injuries?


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Meditation601 said:


> You mention your thumbs and wrists.... I can identify! My thumbs are now crooked... when I try to hold them side-by-side, my granddaughter says they are "bow-legged"!! My wrists....One of them has a very obvious vein in line with my thumb, and the other one has a bruise in the same spot. Are these knitters injuries?


Ask your doctor. I don't know. 
I have never been told that I have anything wrong with my joints, yet one doctor gave me a prescription for Celebrex. It did reduce the sharp pains I get sometimes in my right thumb/wrist, but I stopped using it after reading up on its possible side effects. I just yelp when the pain hits. I have asked my doctors if there's any causal connection between knitting/crocheting/bicycling and the sharp pains. They all said not.
However, I do have the beginnings of Dupytren's Contraction (Google it.) on both hands. I also have gradually enlarging knuckles, have had a 'frozen shoulder' (Google adhesive capsulitis.). These are _all_ misbehaviour of the connective tissues, and all of unknown origins (idiopathic).

Ask your doctor. If need be, ask for a referral to a rheumatologist.

Good luck!


----------



## Beignet

I want to unsubscribe to this thread, so have to write something so that I can uncheck the "watch this topic" box.


----------



## Meditation601

Beignet... why not just write tot he Admin and ask them to remove your name. 

Most of us love this site.


----------



## lyndaguereca

you talked about your thumbs........
It seems like I have better luck when crocheting, and hands do not get as sore.......

Of course just learning with the knitting, but hands are more used to crochet.

I also have an afgan going and sure want to finish it.

It is double crochet....using smart monkey yarn.....
Beautiful blue combination of a recycled sweater


----------



## Jessica-Jean

lyndaguereca said:


> you talked about your thumbs........
> It seems like I have better luck when crocheting, and hands do not get as sore.......
> 
> Of course just learning with the knitting, but hands are more used to crochet.
> 
> I also have an afgan going and sure want to finish it.
> 
> It is double crochet....using smart monkey yarn.....
> Beautiful blue combination of a recycled sweater


I work at too tight a tension. I always have, even though it's not the death-grip of my youth. I just swap between knit, crochet, computer keyboard, and - last of all - housework.


----------



## 3mom

thank you, I have a queen-size bed and I think I will do it now that I know what the finished project looks like. I also knit and crochet--just a few weeks ago I ran across a project that I couldn't find a knit pattern for, so I had to crochet it.


----------



## 3mom

Reanna40 said:


> I did a Google search because I lost this thread and found more Step Afghans
> 
> http://www.crochetcabana.com/Patterns/Other Designers/scrappy-steps-afghan-beth-ham.pdf
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/narrow-step-afghan
> you have to be a member of this last site to see pattern.


Thanks. I prefer the Scrappy pattern, I'm glad you sent it. Hadn't seen it before.


----------



## MissMagnolia

Your welcome Mother....


----------



## BarbaraSD

I really like this pattern and wonder if it can be made without the fringe or would it make the ends too bulky having to weave in all those ends.


----------



## catzndogz

I loved the afghan Jessica Jean, I would certainly love to try to make a small version, kind of a throw first it would certainly bust the stash a bit. Maybe even a small cat blanket first. I am not much of a crocheter but can do granny squares. It would be a great winter project for here in the north where it is arctic hell for about 6 months of the year LOL.


----------



## lyndaguereca

Does anyone know where i can find a tuscan crochet hook


----------



## BarbaraSD

lyndaguereca said:


> Does anyone know where i can find a tuscan crochet hook


I believe these are also called "afghan" crochet hooks. They are like a regular crochet hook but much longer.


----------



## MissMagnolia

Here's a link to a list of places that sell the tuscan crochet hook.

http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog/category.jsp?CATID=cat2873


----------



## knitnut

I just used a regular hook. It will depend on what you need it for.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-28374-1.html for photo of a small Narrow Step swatch


----------



## whodlum

That's wonderful. So colorful. I have one that my G-mother started for me before she passed away. She had crocheted an afghan for everyone else in the family but me. I got mine a few years later. Her sister, my great aunt, finished it and gave it to me. I treasure it. Had to put it away because the kids liked using it a little toooooo much.


----------



## Windbeam

Beautiful!


----------



## 2nd time around

That's IT.....thank you...I am going to make it, in Michigan colors for my son for Christmas....so I better get busy.....thank you so much!!!!


----------



## Meditation601

Maelinde said:


> Jessica-Jean,
> 
> That is one GORGEOUS afghan!!! I'm really glad you finished it. I'd love to learn how to crochet, aside from the basic chain stitch required to bind off of a knitting board loom.
> 
> You did a fantastic job!


Hi there... I saw that you would love to learn to crochet. This is a wonderful site. It has videos for traditional crochet and also for tunisian crochet.

http://www.nexstitch.com/v_cross.html

View the video for whatever stitch you want to learn.

I made a narrow step afghan about 25 yrs. ago and now I am making another. I am also simultaneously working on a double crochet one called Scrappy Step Afghan.

I just took a couple of pictures of the Scrappy Step Afghan (double crochet) and another of the Narrow Step Afghan which I recently restarted! Thanks to Jessica-Jean, she gave me pointers on an even edge so I pulled out nearly 50 rows which i had crocheted and I restarted. I will post the pictures in a couple of minutes.


----------



## Meditation601

Here are the more recent pictures..... of the Scrappy Step Afghan and the most recent Narrow Step Afghan..... I'm not sure I will be finished by Christmas, since I am making some Christmas gifts also!


----------



## Meditation601

Here are the more recent pictures..... of the Scrappy Step Afghan and the most recent Narrow Step Afghan..... I'm not sure I will be finished by Christmas, since I am making some Christmas gifts also!

The pictures aren't very clear because I am in a wheelchair and can't take the picture from "above" so they are taken at an angle.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Great going! :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty

WOW, Jessica Jean! This is beautiful! You do great work!!


----------



## Meditation601

Do you mean a Tunisian Crochet Hook. This crochet hook is long (length of knitting needles) and are designed this way to hold a large number of stitches since in tunisian you leave loops from each stitch on your needle, and then complete the stitch on your "way back" for the whole row. Here is a link with directions:

http://www.nexstitch.com/v_cross.html

It is a fun method and you can create some beautiful designs. This is an interesting site.

MaryAnn


----------



## Dsynr

GAsp! U have taken my breath away! If I made something THAT GORGEOUS, I'd have it on the front page of the NY Times!


----------



## hildy3

Hi J-J..I printed the black and white pattern and glad I read the rest of your post. That is just so great. Had no idea it was stepped and now I'm ready to go on one. Yes, for all those odd balls of yarn. Thank you so, so much. I love to crochet, but have been knitting things lately. Now, I'm all set to help with the hats and start this afghan. My kinda day! :thumbup: :thumbup:  
Oh, good heavens! It's from June..how did I miss it then? :roll:


----------



## avazoe

I love your crochet afghan.Thank you for sharing the 
pattern. I loved it so much that I think I'm going to give it a try. I'll post some pictures when I do.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

hildy3 said:


> Hi J-J..I printed the black and white pattern and glad I read the rest of your post. That is just so great. Had no idea it was stepped and now I'm ready to go on one. Yes, for all those odd balls of yarn. Thank you so, so much. I love to crochet, but have been knitting things lately. Now, I'm all set to help with the hats and start this afghan. My kinda day! :thumbup: :thumbup:
> *Oh, good heavens! It's from June..how did I miss it then? * :roll:


It's very easy to miss even the most attractive posts on this site. There are between three and four *thousand* posts _daily_ on KP. No one who needs to eat, bathe, and sleep can possibly read them ALL. If you still need to work for a living, the time spent working cuts drastically into the time spent on KP, and _some_ time must be kept sacred for knitting/crocheting! :-D


----------



## siouxann

Jessica-Jean said:


> hildy3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi J-J..I printed the black and white pattern and glad I read the rest of your post. That is just so great. Had no idea it was stepped and now I'm ready to go on one. Yes, for all those odd balls of yarn. Thank you so, so much. I love to crochet, but have been knitting things lately. Now, I'm all set to help with the hats and start this afghan. My kinda day! :thumbup: :thumbup:
> *Oh, good heavens! It's from June..how did I miss it then? * :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> It's very easy to miss even the most attractive posts on this site. There are between three and four *thousand* posts _daily_ on KP. No one who needs to eat, bathe, and sleep can possibly read them ALL. If you still need to work for a living, the time spent working cuts drastically into the time spent on KP, and _some_ time must be kept sacred for knitting/crocheting! :-D
Click to expand...

Oh how true! I have had to postpone retirement since my "retirement savings" went bust a few years ago. Now, I can hopefully do it in about a year and a half. In the meantime, I am busily adding to my pattern collection and my stash so that when the BIG day finally arrives, I can sit and knit/crochet from dawn to dusk. .


----------



## Meditation601

Jessica... I loved your response and I am still chuckling. I have recently come to the conclusion that the reason I retired was so I could spend hours every day reading Knitting Paradise!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Now that you told me how many messages there are daily..... my head is spinning, spinning, spinning! 

I am sending a picture of my yarn garage!

This is about 1/3 of my stash.... I'm knitting and crocheting as fast as I can (after I read Knitting Paradise)... This is my yarn garage ... I need a couple more... For some reason, I keep buying more yarn. I have two afghans, two hats, a scarf in progress and I have a ton more that I hope to do (mostly because I promised them). 

This is my latest scarf in process.... I was becoming so addicted to the bow-tie scarves that I had to switch gears. This is a cabled "keyhole" scarf.... the keyhole is just past the cabling... I bought a pattern from Ravelry!

I wish everyone a blessed and beautiful day!


MaryAnn


----------



## Meditation601

Do you mean a tunisian crochet hook? They are long like knitting needles, with a crochet hook at the end. the reason? You leave a portion of each stitch on the needle...and when you have worked the entire row in one direction..... you work the final step of each stitch off the hook/needle... When you have done all, you work on to the next row!


----------



## knitter4years

Simply gorgeous. I am so proud of you for being so practical by using your stash to make this beauty and for creating such a work of art. Amazing. I love knitters and crocheters.  What an amazing group. You are a treasure.


----------



## Meditation601

Jessica...when I think I will never attain my goal of finishing the afghans, I go back and look at what YOU have done........

It inspires me!

MaryAnn


----------



## MissMagnolia

I want to knit and crochet almost everything on this site. Right now I'm trying to see where I can fit this afghan in.....

I'm sorry knitter4years but your dog looks like someone put his head in a Mayonnaise jar and took a picture. That is a dog right?


----------



## tpmcgoo2

Your afghan is lovely, striking and just plain fun! I love it!


----------



## knitter4years

Thanks to this post, I jumped in and started to crochet yesterday. Before that, I could chain. That's it. I want to make this. I'm an excellent knitter and can't crochet for beans.

But you said I just need those basic stitches to make this beauty, so I took it on.  I can make this too!!!!

Thank you for inspiring me enough to learn crochet. I'm so happy.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

knitter4years said:


> Thanks to this post, I jumped in and started to crochet yesterday. Before that, I could chain. That's it. I want to make this. I'm an excellent knitter and can't crochet for beans.
> 
> But you said I just need those basic stitches to make this beauty, so I took it on.  I can make this too!!!!
> 
> Thank you for inspiring me enough to learn crochet. I'm so happy.


 :-D :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Another knitter hooked!! :twisted:

Keep me posted on your progress, please! :-D


----------



## lovehomemade

That is gorgeous!!!


----------



## lalitha

Just beautiful.love all the colors.I cannot imagine doing such a big project.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

lalitha said:


> Just beautiful.love all the colors.I cannot imagine doing such a big project.


It's just like anything else in life; one step at a time.

In the case of my blanket, I tried not to leave it with a row only partially done. It felt more satisfying to leave it with_out_ a ball of yarn attached each time I left it for the day.

I knit. I crochet. Therefore, I have leftover balls, partial balls, and just plain tag-ends of yarn. Over time, they do accumulate. When I saw this pattern, I just had to make one; I made two, and I'll probably make more ... once I've renewed my collection of bits and bobs! :-D


----------



## Superdot2007

Wow! Another amazing work of art! Well done! And thanks so much for the link to the pattern.


----------



## Princessofquitealot

How fun to use up your stash! Must feel really, really good!


----------



## MissMagnolia

My collection of bits and bobs as you call them are building up. Can't wait to start. I thing it's going to have to be after Chrismas...


----------



## Meditation601

Basically, I do the same thing. Never, never, never leave a partial row...... And,when I started, my rule of thumb was... always do at least 3 rows....

THEN.....i frogged 45 rows because the sides were uneven... (along came Jessica with the solution the the picture of the swatch!!!!)

I restarted and I am making gradual progress (when I am not making hats or scarves!)

This is not an afghan that will be finished in a week... and in my case, not even a month... Maybe by early 2012 (after the holidays!)

I am still indebted to Jessica Jean when it comes to this afghan.

MaryAnn


----------



## Meditation601

I neglected to mention... My friend (Madeline) sorted all my yarns and put all the partial balls in one place.... With her Rhode Island accent, she called the container the "odd balls" (but as I mentioned she has an RI accent) and I thought she was saying "eye balls"........ We now call it the Eye Ball Container".....


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Meditation601 said:


> I neglected to mention... My friend (Madeline) sorted all my yarns and put all the partial balls in one place.... With her Rhode Island accent, she called the container the "odd balls" (but as I mentioned she has an RI accent) and I thought she was saying "eye balls"........ We now call it the Eye Ball Container".....


Thank you for the belly-laugh!! Guess I need to visit RI; I've never heard that accent.


----------



## CraftyHorse

Beautiful Jessica Jean!! I think you have inspired me to use up some of my "leftovers"


----------



## Irish maggie

Jessicia , Congradulations Great job !


----------



## Meditation601

Jessica... I decided I had to learn a new language... She wanted to know if there was a "pot-en" the first time she was in this house. I pointed to the bathroom door. She looked at me with a perplexed look and said, "I wanted to see the pot-ner you were using for the item you are knitting!" Translation: pot-en means "pattern".... 

She is a darling person.


----------



## Dsynr

JJ 
Of course, your work is beautiful as usual. I wonder if there's a knit version somewhere....
Here I go a-Googling, a-Googling, a-Googling....


----------



## knitter4years

Dsynr said:


> JJ
> Of course, your work is beautiful as usual. I wonder if there's a knit version somewhere....
> Here I go a-Googling, a-Googling, a-Googling....


I'm nearing 50 y.o. I've never done crochet other than a couple of times to chain a short strap for a baby bootie button. I've been knitting since I was 11 and can knit anything at all.

The beauty of this patten is the simplicity of making it and it turning out so splendid. It's a total scrap user upper. You can use any colors and and a wide range of weights of yarn. Nice! This blanket's virtues and beauty made it worth it for me learn to do a raised double crochet, a single crochet, and a double crochet to make this blankie. Mine's coming a long, and I only learned to crochet less than a week ago because this lovely post finally inspired me to learn.

It's easy and the results are magnificent. I also am going to get all of those gorgeous balls of yarn that have been sitting in their tubs for many years put in to this gorgeous blanket. I simply cannot wait to see it. It's so vibrant.

Mine is going to be huge. I followed the pattern link and cast on 222 stitches. I'm using chunky yarn and a J hook. It gets quite cold here in the winter, so I like a very warm blanket. This will do nicely.

 I now can enjoy crocheting. I'm so so happy.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

knitter4years said:


> I'm nearing 50 y.o. I've never done crochet other than a couple of times to chain a short strap for a baby bootie button. I've been knitting since I was 11 and can knit anything at all.
> 
> The beauty of this patten is the simplicity of making it and it turning out so splendid. It's a total scrap user upper. You can use any colors and and a wide range of weights of yarn. Nice! This blanket's virtues and beauty made it worth it for me learn to do a raised double crochet, a single crochet, and a double crochet to make this blankie. Mine's coming a long, and I only learned to crochet less than a week ago because this lovely post finally inspired me to learn.
> 
> It's easy and the results are magnificent. I also am going to get all of those gorgeous balls of yarn that have been sitting in their tubs for many years put in to this gorgeous blanket. I simply cannot wait to see it. It's so vibrant.
> 
> Mine is going to be huge. I followed the pattern link and cast on 222 stitches. I'm using chunky yarn and a J hook. It gets quite cold here in the winter, so I like a very warm blanket. This will do nicely.
> 
> I now can enjoy crocheting. I'm so so happy.


*YES!!* Another one hooked!! :thumbup:

I told you all that it's an easy-peasy pattern! If a life-long knitter-only can do it, so can _anyone_!! Yay!

Watch out, odds n' ends of yarn! You're about to become an afghan!! :-D


----------



## Irish maggie

Jessica-Jean said:


> knitter4years said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm nearing 50 y.o. I've never done crochet other than a couple of times to chain a short strap for a baby bootie button. I've been knitting since I was 11 and can knit anything at all.
> 
> The beauty of this patten is the simplicity of making it and it turning out so splendid. It's a total scrap user upper. You can use any colors and and a wide range of weights of yarn. Nice! This blanket's virtues and beauty made it worth it for me learn to do a raised double crochet, a single crochet, and a double crochet to make this blankie. Mine's coming a long, and I only learned to crochet less than a week ago because this lovely post finally inspired me to learn.
> 
> It's easy and the results are magnificent. I also am going to get all of those gorgeous balls of yarn that have been sitting in their tubs for many years put in to this gorgeous blanket. I simply cannot wait to see it. It's so vibrant.
> 
> Mine is going to be huge. I followed the pattern link and cast on 222 stitches. I'm using chunky yarn and a J hook. It gets quite cold here in the winter, so I like a very warm blanket. This will do nicely.
> 
> I now can enjoy crocheting. I'm so so happy.
> 
> 
> 
> *YES!!* Another one hooked!! :thumbup:
> 
> I told you all that it's an easy-peasy pattern! If a life-long knitter-only can do it, so can _anyone_!! Yay!
> 
> Watch out, odds n' ends of yarn! You're about to become an afghan!! :-D
Click to expand...

   And when your finished that you can start on the Knitting Machine :thumbup: PS where is the easy peasy pattern?


----------



## knitter4years

And when your finished that you can start on the Knitting Machine :thumbup: PS where is the easy peasy pattern?



The pattern is at the beginning of this post.


----------



## Dsynr

Jessica-Jean said:


> glnwhi said:
> 
> 
> 
> It certainly makes a statement,it is lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, but what _statement_? That I had too many mis-matched ends of skeins?
Click to expand...

Statement: "Am I good or what? Blush....blush...blush
!! LOL
U did a fantastic job and U kno it and so do we!
Thanks for sharing the patt with us!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Dsynr said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> glnwhi said:
> 
> 
> 
> It certainly makes a statement,it is lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, but what _statement_? That I had too many mis-matched ends of skeins?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Statement: "Am I good or what? Blush....blush...blush
> !! LOL
> U did a fantastic job and U kno it and so do we!
> Thanks for sharing the patt with us!
Click to expand...

Thanks. 
My mother lived in Jamaica for her last 50 years. I used to bike - with the middle baby sister sitting on the back rack of the bicycle and the two years older baby sister on a small bike - down to the beach; I think our route took us through Laurelton. The youngest baby sister, who got left at home and missed those beach outings, turns 50 in a few days, but she's still in Queens!

Where did the time go?


----------



## MissMagnolia

Scary isn't it. I have an older sister and two younger sisters. My older sister and I would rent a tandem bike and ride all over in the sumer time.We had our own bikes but it was all ways funner on that tandem bike. We would go to the beach to.I'm from Grand Haven Michigan. I still feel that them trip were the best of times. Never took the younger ones. They were much younger then us.


----------



## Dsynr

Jessica-Jean said:


> Dsynr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> glnwhi said:
> 
> 
> 
> It certainly makes a statement,it is lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, but what _statement_? That I had too many mis-matched ends of skeins?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Statement: "Am I good or what? Blush....blush...blush
> !! LOL
> U did a fantastic job and U kno it and so do we!
> Thanks for sharing the patt with us!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks.
> My mother lived in Jamaica for her last 50 years. I used to bike - with the middle baby sister sitting on the back rack of the bicycle and the two years older baby sister on a small bike - down to the beach; I think our route took us through Laurelton. The youngest baby sister, who got left at home and missed those beach outings, turns 50 in a few days, but she's still in Queens!
> 
> Where did the time go?
Click to expand...

Oh, the bike rides to the beach at the Rockaways! 
Back in the "Good Ole Days" when Dad paid the bills and I "helped" Mom with the housework.....


----------



## 3mom

Jessica-Jean said:


> Some friend of my stepmother's gave her a very loosely crocheted afghan decades ago. It was always on one of her spare beds. I didn't really like it, because it was so drab; it had been done in tones of beige/brown.
> 
> Then I found two small scatter rugs in a church bazaar in her town. They were the same pattern, but done tightly in every bright colour available; for a dollar a piece, I bought them. I studied how they were made and tried to duplicate the pattern. I was _almost_ successful, but felt I'd missed something, so I posted a question on Crochet Partners (The KP forum didn't yet exist.). I described what the stitches seemed to be doing, and someone recognized it and sent me the link: http://www.knitting-crochet.com/crochet/narsteafg.html , and I was off and running.
> 
> That was something over a year ago, if not two. Life intervened, and it was left sitting less than half done.
> Lately I made a paper and pen list of my WIPs/UFOs. I stopped digging them out of their hiding spots when I hit 76.
> 
> I stopped beginning new projects, and set myself to finish this _one_.
> 
> It's done! OK, it hasn't yet been washed, but every stitch is DONE! And my stash of odd balls and partial balls is vastly diminished! :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D
> 
> If I hadn't already learned - the hard way - that the term 'worsted weight' covers a vast variety of thicknesses of yarn, making this would have taught me. Every bit of yarn in it was originally labeled as worsted weight, yet some of them are nearly as thin as sport weight and others nearly as thick as chunky! Luckily, as long as consecutive rows are not all worked in either a too thin or a too thick yarn, it makes no difference at all. GREAT STASH BUSTER!
> 
> Of course, there's a junior sized one also 'in progress'. It's about half done and will be sized to cover just me when I nap in my recliner.


YES,YES,YES!!!!!!!!!!This is it, thank you, thank you!! I thought I'd lost it forever! I'll make a billiion copies all over the place until I start it next week! Thank you, JJ!!!!
MERRY CHRISTMAS!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

I'm so happy that you found it!

While visiting on of my sisters over Thanksgiving, I discovered that I had already made another one, before the one I'd left 'in waiting' for over a year. So, now I have three completed Narrow Step afghans! One double-bed sized; one queen-bed sized; and one recliner chair sized! I'm amazed at my memory - or lack thereof - to be able to forget having made and given the first one!

Enjoy the making of it! It is fun; I'm just trying to _not_ begin another one just yet. I still have 70+ WIPs to complete or rip.


----------



## 3mom

Jessica-Jean said:


> I'm so happy that you found it!
> 
> While visiting on of my sisters over Thanksgiving, I discovered that I had already made another one, before the one I'd left 'in waiting' for over a year. So, now I have three completed Narrow Step afghans! One double-bed sized; one queen-bed sized; and one recliner chair sized! I'm amazed at my memory - or lack thereof - to be able to forget having made and given the first one!
> 
> Enjoy the making of it! It is fun; I'm just trying to _not_ begin another one just yet. I still have 70+ WIPs to complete or rip.


It's all thanks to you that I found it! Looks like it will be fun to make!
My goodness, 70 WIP!! Thank you'll finish them all in this lifetime?


----------



## bearland53

I made one of these blankets over 30 years ago - it's a great way to get rid of all those little balls of yarn - but it takes forever to finish. A very warm blanket


----------



## Jessica-Jean

bearland53 said:


> I made one of these blankets over 30 years ago - it's a great way to get rid of all those little balls of yarn - but it takes forever to finish. A very warm blanket


You and I must be doing something different in the making of it. Mine is not tightly worked and is not a very warm or heavy blanket at all; it needs the other three blankest on top at this time of year.

I'm not sure about it taking forever to finish, but I don't do much by way of housework; if I did, maybe it would have taken longer to make three of them!

The two 'scatter rugs' that were my inspiration to finding the pattern are much more tightly worked - so much so that they are claw-proof; I put one on my lap and it protects my legs when a cat spooks and launches suddenly. Yet, mine isn't as loosely worked as the one my stepmother received as a gift from a friend. That one was see-through!


----------



## MissMagnolia

House work? Who has time for that.In the morning I do the dishes if any was left from the night before. Then I hurry up and run the vacuum thought the house. Do some dusting. Then and only can I sit for maybe an hour or two and knit. I know how to crochet and thanks to the people here I can Knit to. My stash of yarn has gotten bigger. So after Christmas I will be able to start this afghan.. YAY!!!


----------



## Judy in oz

Reanna40 said:


> House work? Who has time for that.In the morning I do the dishes if any was left from the night before. Then I hurry up and run the vacuum thought the house. Do some dusting. Then and only can I sit for maybe an hour or two and knit. I know how to crochet and thanks to the people here I can Knit to. My stash of yarn has gotten bigger. So after Christmas I will be able to start this afghan.. YAY!!!


I have a new idea!!! After the holidays are over, I am going to rent a huge fan like they use in a factory. Open all doors and windows, and let her rip!!!!! Judy


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Judy in oz said:


> I have a new idea!!! After the holidays are over, I am going to rent a huge fan like they use in a factory. Open all doors and windows, and let her rip!!!!!


If you don't mind and in consideration of the below freezing temperatures outside and my heating bill, I'll leave the industrial-sized fan to gather more dust before using it. :-D


----------



## MissMagnolia

Judy in oz,
I'm going to wait to, but as soon as there's signs of warming up. Maybe you'll let me use it. It sounds like a good plan. I think the next best thing is put a drain hole in every room and using a power washer to clean. I dream of a house all tiled on the inside like a shower.. LOL!!


----------



## 3mom

Reanna40 said:


> Judy in oz,
> I'm going to wait to, but as soon as there's signs of warming up. Maybe you'll let me use it. It sounds like a good plan. I think the next best thing is put a drain hole in every room and using a power washer to clean. I dream of a house all tiled on the inside like a shower.. LOL!!


Boy, that sounds like a plan!


----------



## Judy in oz

Jessica-Jean, Reanna 40, and Babyandboo'smother,

How I wish I had a little of your cold weather!! TRULY!

I have been in Fla. almost 15yrs. and cannot get used to wearing shorts to decorate a tree!!! Hard to be in the mood or festive.

I miss the cool crisp air, and yes the snow.
In my younger day, I took to the ski slopes as soon as it was covered enough.

But every place has its beauty...but my electric bill..love the a/c.
Merry Christmas to all Judy


----------



## snowsaint

Oh my goodness! I was visiting a "sort of cousin" who lives in the next valley, and she had the most striking afghan on her couch that she had made years ago. That's the pattern which she typed for me. She's close to 90. She said it was easy to do! Looked complicated to me. She used lots and lots of colors, but they looked like they belonged there, just as they do in yours.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

snowsaint said:


> Oh my goodness! I was visiting a "sort of cousin" who lives in the next valley, and she had the most striking afghan on her couch that she had made years ago. That's the pattern which she typed for me. She's close to 90. She said it was easy to do! Looked complicated to me. She used lots and lots of colors, but they looked like they belonged there, just as they do in yours.


Do what I did. Grab a few tiny left-over balls of yarn and a hook and try it. I made two samples - about large index-card sized - before launching on the first one. It _is_ really, really easy to do!


----------



## MissMagnolia

Judy in oz,
Whats your address? We are getting fresh snow as I type this. I will send you some if you like. LOL!!

*Note:*
Don't type your address in this or any other thread.
I type the above just to be funny.


----------



## Boo ah

Jessica-Jean said:


> Some friend of my stepmother's gave her a very loosely crocheted afghan decades ago. It was always on one of her spare beds. I didn't really like it, because it was so drab; it had been done in tones of beige/brown.
> 
> Then I found two small scatter rugs in a church bazaar in her town. They were the same pattern, but done tightly in every bright colour available; for a dollar a piece, I bought them. I studied how they were made and tried to duplicate the pattern. I was _almost_ successful, but felt I'd missed something, so I posted a question on Crochet Partners (The KP forum didn't yet exist.). I described what the stitches seemed to be doing, and someone recognized it and sent me the link: http://www.knitting-crochet.com/crochet/narsteafg.html , and I was off and running.
> 
> That was something over a year ago, if not two. Life intervened, and it was left sitting less than half done.
> Lately I made a paper and pen list of my WIPs/UFOs. I stopped digging them out of their hiding spots when I hit 76.
> 
> I stopped beginning new projects, and set myself to finish this _one_.
> 
> It's done! OK, it hasn't yet been washed, but every stitch is DONE! And my stash of odd balls and partial balls is vastly diminished! :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D
> 
> If I hadn't already learned - the hard way - that the term 'worsted weight' covers a vast variety of thicknesses of yarn, making this would have taught me. Every bit of yarn in it was originally labeled as worsted weight, yet some of them are nearly as thin as sport weight and others nearly as thick as chunky! Luckily, as long as consecutive rows are not all worked in either a too thin or a too thick yarn, it makes no difference at all. GREAT STASH BUSTER!
> 
> Of course, there's a junior sized one also 'in progress'. It's about half done and will be sized to cover just me when I nap in my recliner.


Oh I must try this one! Was it difficult?


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Boo ah said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some friend of my stepmother's gave her a very loosely crocheted afghan decades ago. It was always on one of her spare beds. I didn't really like it, because it was so drab; it had been done in tones of beige/brown.
> 
> Then I found two small scatter rugs in a church bazaar in her town. They were the same pattern, but done tightly in every bright colour available; for a dollar a piece, I bought them. I studied how they were made and tried to duplicate the pattern. I was _almost_ successful, but felt I'd missed something, so I posted a question on Crochet Partners (The KP forum didn't yet exist.). I described what the stitches seemed to be doing, and someone recognized it and sent me the link: http://www.knitting-crochet.com/crochet/narsteafg.html , and I was off and running.
> 
> That was something over a year ago, if not two. Life intervened, and it was left sitting less than half done.
> Lately I made a paper and pen list of my WIPs/UFOs. I stopped digging them out of their hiding spots when I hit 76.
> 
> I stopped beginning new projects, and set myself to finish this _one_.
> 
> It's done! OK, it hasn't yet been washed, but every stitch is DONE! And my stash of odd balls and partial balls is vastly diminished! :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D
> 
> If I hadn't already learned - the hard way - that the term 'worsted weight' covers a vast variety of thicknesses of yarn, making this would have taught me. Every bit of yarn in it was originally labeled as worsted weight, yet some of them are nearly as thin as sport weight and others nearly as thick as chunky! Luckily, as long as consecutive rows are not all worked in either a too thin or a too thick yarn, it makes no difference at all. GREAT STASH BUSTER!
> 
> Of course, there's a junior sized one also 'in progress'. It's about half done and will be sized to cover just me when I nap in my recliner.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I must try this one! Was it difficult?
Click to expand...

No, it is not difficult. It's almost all single crochet in the back loop. There are some double-crochets into the front loop of the row below, but that's not difficult either.

Have fun!

:-D


----------



## Judy in oz

Reanna40 said:


> Judy in oz,
> Whats your address? We are getting fresh snow as I type this. I will send you some if you like. LOL!!
> 
> *Note:*
> Don't type your address in this or any other thread.
> I type the above just to be funny.


Wish you could send some to me. Miss the cool crisp air.
Thanks for the thought!! Judy


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Judy in oz said:


> Reanna40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Judy in oz,
> Whats your address? We are getting fresh snow as I type this. I will send you some if you like. LOL!!
> 
> *Note:*
> Don't type your address in this or any other thread.
> I type the above just to be funny.
> 
> 
> 
> Wish you could send some to me. Miss the cool crisp air.
> Thanks for the thought!! Judy
Click to expand...

It's easy to have such cool crisp air, if not the snow. Just step into a deep-freeze! It's going down to zero Fahrenheit tonight, and I'll be out shovelling sometime after the snow stops falling. It'll be even colder later on this weekend. Cool? Yes. Crisp? It makes you nose hairs crackle!


----------



## Judy in oz

Jessica-Jean said:


> Judy in oz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reanna40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Judy in oz,
> Whats your address? We are getting fresh snow as I type this. I will send you some if you like. LOL!!
> 
> *Note:*
> Don't type your address in this or any other thread.
> I type the above just to be funny.
> 
> 
> 
> Wish you could send some to me. Miss the cool crisp air.
> Thanks for the thought!! Judy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's easy to have such cool crisp air, if not the snow. Just step into a deep-freeze! It's going down to zero Fahrenheit tonight, and I'll be out shovelling sometime after the snow stops falling. It'll be even colder later on this weekend. Cool? Yes. Crisp? It makes you nose hairs crackle!
Click to expand...

Wish I could help you shovel!!! Judy


----------



## ireneofnc

My goodness! I've never, ever seen anything like it! It's beautiful and so unique!


----------



## catzndogz

ireneofnc said:


> My goodness! I've never, ever seen anything like it! It's beautiful and so unique!


After you have had about 5 months of it, I dare you to say that. LOL. It does get tiresome when you actually live in it and have to bundle up with a warm coat or jacket, wear big boots with actual treads, not "fashion boots" with cute little heels and peekaboo toes. Then every morning wake up early to brush off or scrape the ice and snow off the car. Maybe even get the snowblower out to do the driveway, especially after the snowplow has come and filled in the mouth of the driveway with chunks from the road. There is a good hour there. Then start the car for at least 10 mins to get all the condensation and ice off the inside of your windows and to allow your windows to actually roll down so you can get a drivethru coffee. At least we are lucky our winter has just started recently not at the end of October like usual.


----------



## ireneofnc

catzndogs:

I would not be able to survive in those conditions. Here in NC, if we see 3-6" of snow twice in a year, we get excited beyond words.

I don't care much for icy weather or scorching heat. The perfect seasons are spring & fall. But I do really love the rain! It could rain everyday, and that wouldn't bother me.

I don't envy your weather at all, and am glad that winter this year gave you all somewhat of a break!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

ireneofnc said:


> catzndogs:
> 
> I would not be able to survive in those conditions. Here in NC, if we see 3-6" of snow twice in a year, we get excited beyond words.
> 
> I don't care much for icy weather or scorching heat. The perfect seasons are spring & fall. But I do really love the rain! It could rain everyday, and that wouldn't bother me.
> 
> I don't envy your weather at all, and am glad that winter this year gave you all somewhat of a break!


We either paid for it with a super hot summer, or will be paying for it with another scorcher this coming summer. I may finally break down and get an air-conditioner or heat-pump. 

Spring is great, but Fall is better ... once the first cold snap puts all the bugs to sleep! Winter is strenuous, but wonderful - especially in Montreal where the roads department _knows_ what to do with the snow! 



 :-D


----------



## MissMagnolia

catzndogz, 
WOW I thought you were in Michigan when I read your post. LOL! It was 22 degrees here yesterday.Brrr! Winter was late this year. We never turned on our heat till the end of November Fall Is the best time of the year here to. Springs are wet and muddy.Summers are not as hot as they were when I was a kid. We use to go to Canada once a year. I loved it very quite. We would go to do some fishing on a lake call Carper's lake. I love hearing the loons in the early mornings.


----------



## nogginpodge

That's a tremendous achievement! What an interesting and colourful afghan; I can only imagine the amount of work that went into it. I'd like to try that stitch maybe on a smaller scale at first as a way of using stash, which I'm determined to do, before buying any more. Thanks for posting this wonderful item, you're a very creative, knowledgeable and talented lady.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

nogginpodge said:


> That's a tremendous achievement! What an interesting and colourful afghan; I can only imagine the amount of work that went into it. I'd like to try that stitch maybe on a smaller scale at first as a way of using stash, which I'm determined to do, before buying any more. Thanks for posting this wonderful item, you're a very creative, knowledgeable and talented lady.


"That stitch" is NOT difficult. If you can 
>count, 
>make a slip-knot, 
>chain, 
>single crochet into the back loop, and 
>make the occasional double crochet into the front loop, 
you can make that pattern.
The first two I did were barely bigger than a small index card; they're easier to carry to show at meetings than a full-sized one!

Have fun!


----------



## grannie

Beautiful work and a lot of work


----------



## debbieb

I absolutely love it. It makes me want to learn to crochet.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

It is easy enough for a beginner. Gauge is whatever _you_ want it to be. Do what I did; make a tiny one to practice on. My first two were small index card sized. Go for it!


----------



## Sailgurl

I looked at your picture and the read the pattern. Is there a mistake on the pattern between rows 7 and 8?? It looks like an eady pattern that you would't have to count, but why does the pattern change on row 8??On row 8 it says to skip the first sc. That means you have to count rows to make this? From the picture it would seem to be that you just Move the raised dc over 1stitch for each row. But the pattern does change on row 8. Help me understand if you had to keep track and count the rows bacause of row 8. Thanks-i like the pattern, but wouldn't like to count or keep track of the rows.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Sailgurl said:


> I looked at your picture and the read the pattern. Is there a mistake on the pattern between rows 7 and 8?? It looks like an eady pattern that you would't have to count, but why does the pattern change on row 8??On row 8 it says to skip the first sc. That means you have to count rows to make this? From the picture it would seem to be that you just Move the raised dc over 1stitch for each row. But the pattern does change on row 8. Help me understand if you had to keep track and count the rows bacause of row 8. Thanks-i like the pattern, but wouldn't like to count or keep track of the rows.


You know, I don't think I ever read that far in the pattern! I have no idea why it says to skip the first sc; I certainly didn't. I made my first samples (just bigger than a small index card) without any pattern. I had two scatter-rug sized examples of the pattern to work from. All I got from the pattern was:
>EVERY row must begin with a slip-knot, no exceptions.
>EVERY row must end with a chain 1, no exceptions. 
>EVERY first single crochet of the row must go into the first single crochet of the previous row.
>EVERY last single crochet of the row must be worked into the last single crochet of the previous row, _not_ into the chain 1 and not accidentally skipping that last single crochet. (If I had a nickel for every time I missed that last sc, I could buy some very nice yarn!) Luckily, once noticed, there's no need to rip out to fix it. Just undo the last chain 1, and work the missed sc and the ch 1. The long 'fringe' makes that 'fix' easy. Naturally, if I'd not insisted on continuing to work on it while falling asleep in my recliner, I probably would not have made such mistakes in the first place! Never mind working 'just one more row'; go to sleep, even in mid-row! Less 'fixing' to do!
> NEVER double crochet in either the very first or the very last sc of a row.

Those instructions were _not_ self-evident from my church bazaar purchases, but they make all the difference between a sloppy job and a neatly finished one.

Rest assured, the only counting necessary is to place the double crochets at the same distance between them. 
I counted no rows. 
I didn't even count how many chains I made to begin! I just laid my long snake of a chain across the bed and made sure it hung way down on each side. Of course, after working the first row, it was somewhat shorter than what I'd begun with, but that's why I'd measured it hanging almost to the floor on each side of the bed. Now that I've learned about FSC (Foundation Single Crochet), I'll use that instead of a plain chain on the next one.

I ignored the gauge. I made a fabric that pleases me. The scatter-rugs were made very tightly; the throw my step-mother's friend had given her was super loosely made; mine are somewhere in between. I never measured what gauge they are.

What I love about this pattern is that there is never any need to "Weave in ends"! The ends are _supposed_ to all hang out!

What I _did_ count was how many actual stitches I had across once I had begun, and I wrote it down. Occasionally I would count across to make sure I hadn't missed any along the way. When I had, it was usually the last sc and I fixed it. A few times I managed to miss a stitch somewhere in the middle. Depending on my mood and how far back it was, I either compensated for it (added a stitch) or ripped back to it.

Hope this helps. It really is a fun pattern. Try it! You'll like it! :-D


----------



## SGale

I looked at your picture and said "That's my blanket!" I'm now 70 years old - when I was a toddler a friend of the family made me the blanket with this pattern - only long and narrow for a crib. I still have it although it's been mended a few times and my sister cut off part of the fringe when we were very little. It is a precious keepsake! Mine is in bright colors - wool of course - and without the edging all the way around. 

I often wondered how to make it. I don't crochet much so I haven't pursued it - now I'm going to try to make a similar one - I always thought it would be a great way to use up the bits and pieces of left-over yarn.


----------



## NETeri

This is stunning, thank you for sharing the link to the pattern.


----------



## BrattyPatty

Wow! What a beautiful afghan! The pattern looks very complex, but a FO is always something to be proud of! I love, love, love it!


----------



## MamaBonz 55

Jessica-Jean said:


> It is a VERY EASY pattern. Even a rank beginner should be able to do it. _Use YouTube._ You need to be able to make a chain; to do single crochet; to do double crochet; to be able to cut the yarn at the end of the row; to be able to count up to (whatever number you decide will be the number of stitches between the 'steps').


If you say it's easy, J-J, I believe you! I just hope my family doesn't see the photo or they'll demand that I start on one immediately. I can't believe how many small balls of yarn are lurking in a secret bag.

I'm better at knitting - and prefer to do it - but I copied the pattern and your photos for inspiration and will give it a try. I really need to do something with these little guys.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Northwoods Gal said:


> Wow! What a beautiful afghan! The pattern looks very complex, but a FO is always something to be proud of! I love, love, love it!


If you can:
>count to ten
>make a slip-knot
>crochet a chain
>single crochet in the back loop
>double crochet in the front loop
Then you can make this project. It is not impossible for even a new crocheter to make.


----------



## giggles

nap in my recliner...that caught my eye!!! Now I do have to start this afghan... Thank you!


----------



## MaggieNow

From Jessica-Jean's original post way back in June, 2011: "Lately I made a paper and pen list of my WIPs/UFOs. I stopped digging them out of their hiding spots when I hit 76."

76???? With less than 10 I feel like a rank amateur! The afghan is beautiful.


----------



## sues4hrts

I use to make that afghan all the time when I first started to crochet about 40 years ago...oh my gosh am I that old? Everyone gave be all there left overs. I loved it, because even though you did the same single crochet stitch the changing of colors and no weaving in of ends made it a fun on going project. May just have to give it try again. On to the to do list!


----------



## deescrafty

Wow, beautiful! I really need to learn to crochet properly. All I can do is a simple edging for baby blankets. The few times I've tried my tension was way, way off.


----------



## Knitter forever

Very nice I don't have that much yarn to make it.crochet hurts my wrist.this is beautiful ,I'm glad you got to finish it.


----------



## grandma26

WOW!! Beautiful


----------



## Sailgurl

Thanks so much for the detailed directions. These tips will help everyone who attempt this pattern. This will be a BIG help. I think this is a beautiful way to use up those small leftovers from projects. I admire your work and knowledge. This forum is lucky to have artists like you


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Sailgurl said:


> Thanks so much for the detailed directions. These tips will help everyone who attempt this pattern. This will be a BIG help. I think this is a beautiful way to use up those small leftovers from projects. I admire your work and knowledge. This forum is lucky to have artists like you


Thanks for the compliment, but I think of myself as a technician more than an artist. There was nothing artful done in making this pattern, though there were bugs to work out in the pattern.


----------



## monajean

any more ideas about using small bits of yarn are greatly appreciated. What a great topic! These ideas are a real treat! Thank you.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

monajean said:


> any more ideas about using small bits of yarn are greatly appreciated. What a great topic! These ideas are a real treat! Thank you.


Using up small bits of yarn? Of late, this seems to be my specialty! If it's a minimum of two feet long, it goes into one of these.

From Jessica-Jean's 'My Pages':

You can see all of Frankie Brown's designs here:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/frankies-knitted-stuff/patterns

As of October 3, 2011

I have 'in progress':

1 Ten-Stitch Blanket, but it's worked over 20 stitches: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ten-stitch-blanket

2 Ten-Stitch Twists (one worsted weight leftovers; one baby or sport weight leftovers): http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ten-stitch-twist

1 Double-Ten-Stitch in yarn from a rug kit that never happened: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/double-ten-stitch

1 Ten-Stitch Triangle in DK leftovers: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ten-stitch-triangle

To try: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/glory-shawl


----------



## myramahm

Thank you for posting the pictures as I would otherwise given the web pattern a 'miss', but now may well use the odds and ends when I finish all the other projects that I have promised myself to do.

It will be a cot size though.


----------



## page62

That is a beauitful afgan it all most looks like it could be quilted I love the design you did. I might try that design in my quilting
Page 62


----------



## Linda888

This is just stunning!!! Absolutely gorgeous!! Definitely on my to-do list. Beautiful!!! Thank you for the link!!


----------



## afoster

That is absolutely gorgeous. I love the pattern and the colors. Of course you always do beautiful work.


----------



## Mariette EDE

Jessica-Jean, breathtakingly beautiful.


----------



## Beebee

This was so worth finishing, absolutely beautiful. I also agree about yarn weights and thicknesses. Always adjusting sizes to fit the yarn. Thank you so much for showing this and for the pattern link.


----------



## Beebee

Thank you so much for the original pattern site. Whilst downloading the pattern I found a crochet baby cape. Exactly what I want for my grand-daughter's Christening.


----------



## Paula Plant

That is beautiful


----------



## bbefort

I like the way you finished this afghan. Can you give me directions on how you did it? The pattern calls for knotting together the long threads on each end. Did you do this? I can not tell from the pictures you posted. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

bbefort said:


> I like the way you finished this afghan. Can you give me directions on how you did it? The pattern calls for knotting together the long threads on each end. Did you do this? I can not tell from the pictures you posted. Thanks in advance for your help.


Have you read my notes on Ravelry?

I did *not* knot the ends together as the pattern says. Generally, I _detest_ fringes. They are usually long enough to tangle in the washer/dryer, and then they take time and patience to untangle. Even if they manage to not tangle badly, they do tend to become unkempt after awhile. I prefer my treatment of the ends of yarn to trying to work over them or weave them all in afterwards.

How you finish _yours_ is your decision. I've explained mine.


----------



## Gypsycream

Gorgeous!! So bright and cheerful and the colours really tone so well.


----------



## kernan

WOW! a knockout!


----------



## patmastel

My goodness, it's beautiful! Good job!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Thank you!


----------



## Rainebo

Congrats, Jessica-Jean! This is a wonderful accomplishment! You must feel such satisfaction when you look at it!


----------



## JanieSue

J-J, your afghan is amazing, I love it.


----------



## JanieSue

Rainebo said:


> Congrats, Jessica-Jean! This is a wonderful accomplishment! You must feel such satisfaction when you look at it!


I love your elephant, he is on my to do list for my GS.


----------



## Knittingkitty

It's amazingly beautiful!


----------



## kimmyz

Wow. Very nice work. So colorful!! Bravo.


----------



## Designer1234

Jessica Jean - it is absolutely beautiful. Your colors are wonderful. I have a pattern from my mother, and then found the one in yarn lovers Room

I don't have the instructions as to knit in the back of the sc's . I think it is a great idea, as mine is quite heavy. Mom's pattern was hand written and hers said to do ordinary sc's 5-7 stitches apart. I Think that yours would be better as there is a longer distance between the bars. That might add to the weight too. . Yours is absolutely beautiful. I have never seen two the same. Have you ever tried the wide strip afghan? it didn't appeal to me as much . Mom's was in blue, pale blue and cream and was on their bed for years. memories. great job!!

I just read your pattern it is so easy to read - Mine has the same name but it doesn't go sc and dc in front and back.

I copied your pattern for my next one. Thanks so much for the pattern.I agree with you, it will be lighter than the one I do as it is straight into both parts of the sc and I use a treble 
down - Thanks very much for the information.


----------



## Designer1234

Jessica-Jean said:


> Thanks for the compliment, but I think of myself as a technician more than an artist. There was nothing artful done in making this pattern, though there were bugs to work out in the pattern.


----------



## Lorarebecca

This looks great! Fabulous job!!!!!


----------



## settermom

Wow! What a beautiful bit of work. If there was no real plan for the color placement(s) then you obviously have a natural eye/instinct/ talent for color arrangement! (How ever did I miss this---not see it sooner)??!!


----------



## Designer1234

I just dug mine out and it is much different. I think I like yours better as it is lighter for one thing and the bars in mine are closer together and triples. 

I just read Mom's pattern and I am wondering whether she made her's up and changed the pattern. It is very heavy and the weight of a blanket. 

Thanks so much. I am posting one picture of a close up and you can see where mine is different even though the pattern is the same idea. I like yours better. Interesting.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Designer1234 said:


> I just dug mine out and it is much different. I think I like yours better as it is lighter for one thing and the bars in mine are closer together and triples.
> 
> I just read Mom's pattern and I am wondering whether she made her's up and changed the pattern. It is very heavy and the weight of a blanket.
> 
> Thanks so much. I am posting one picture of a close up and you can see where mine is different even though the pattern is the same idea. I like yours better. Interesting.


Yes, more of the longer stitches = more yarn = more weight. However, I love her placement of the colours! That's the kind of thing I'd like to do, but never manage. My blankets are like my life - more chaos than not. 

This kind of stash-buster or graduated colour placement pattern is NOT new. I'm sure it's been around - in one form or another - since before patterns were published. It's easy enough for a beginner to do, and there's no knitter/crocheter who doesn't have a collection of leftover yarns. I think of it as akin to my great grandmother's patchwork quilts. Leftover fabric from sewing was used to make gorgeous, one-of-a-kind quilts for the whole extended family.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

settermom said:


> Wow! What a beautiful bit of work. If there was no real plan for the color placement(s) then you obviously have a natural eye/instinct/ talent for color arrangement! (How ever did I miss this---not see it sooner)??!!


Thank you! 
As for not seeing it sooner, you hadn't yet joined KP when I posted it. Easy to miss what went on before.


----------



## momforthree

Jessica-Jean said:


> Some friend of my stepmother's gave her a very loosely crocheted afghan decades ago. It was always on one of her spare beds. I didn't really like it, because it was so drab; it had been done in tones of beige/brown.
> 
> Then I found two small scatter rugs in a church bazaar in her town. They were the same pattern, but done tightly in every bright colour available; for a dollar a piece, I bought them. I studied how they were made and tried to duplicate the pattern. I was _almost_ successful, but felt I'd missed something, so I posted a question on Crochet Partners (The KP forum didn't yet exist.). I described what the stitches seemed to be doing, and someone recognized it and sent me the link: http://www.knitting-crochet.com/crochet/narsteafg.html , and I was off and running.
> 
> That was something over a year ago, if not two. Life intervened, and it was left sitting less than half done.
> Lately I made a paper and pen list of my WIPs/UFOs. I stopped digging them out of their hiding spots when I hit 76.
> 
> I stopped beginning new projects, and set myself to finish this _one_.
> 
> It's done! OK, it hasn't yet been washed, but every stitch is DONE! And my stash of odd balls and partial balls is vastly diminished! :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D
> 
> If I hadn't already learned - the hard way - that the term 'worsted weight' covers a vast variety of thicknesses of yarn, making this would have taught me. Every bit of yarn in it was originally labeled as worsted weight, yet some of them are nearly as thin as sport weight and others nearly as thick as chunky! Luckily, as long as consecutive rows are not all worked in either a too thin or a too thick yarn, it makes no difference at all. GREAT STASH BUSTER!
> Jessica, this is amazingly beautiful! I really mean it!
> 
> Of course, there's a junior sized one also 'in progress'. It's about half done and will be sized to cover just me when I nap in my recliner.


Jessica, this is amazingly beautiful! I mean it!


----------



## momforthree

Jessica, this is amazingly beautiful! I mean it!

Double post by mistake, but this beauty deserves double posting!


----------



## momforthree

Designer1234 said:


> I just dug mine out and it is much different. I think I like yours better as it is lighter for one thing and the bars in mine are closer together and triples.
> 
> I just read Mom's pattern and I am wondering whether she made her's up and changed the pattern. It is very heavy and the weight of a blanket.
> 
> Thanks so much. I am posting one picture of a close up and you can see where mine is different even though the pattern is the same idea. I like yours better. Interesting.


Another beautiful one!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

annacovasa said:


> Jessica, this is amazingly beautiful! I mean it!


Thank you, Anna. Having seen some of your magnificent work, this means a lot to me. <3


----------



## Designer1234

Jessica-Jean said:


> Thank you, Anna. Having seen some of your magnificent work, this means a lot to me. <3


I think it is lovely.. Including the one I am doing, I like your way better than my old old pattern goes. I have never seen one as nice as yours. It is glorious.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Designer1234 said:


> I think it is lovely.. Including the one I am doing, I like your way better than my old old pattern goes. I have never seen one as nice as yours. It is *glorious*.


Thank you, Shirley! I like the sound of that word. I think that'll be the name of my just-begun one. Yeah, another. Too many leftovers! It doesn't help any that I've become the recipient of what seems like all the leftover yarn balls for almost the entire Sunday Morning Knitting group!

Done! Name altered: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/narrow-step-afghan-2


----------



## momforthree

Jessica-Jean said:


> Thank you, Anna. Having seen some of your magnificent work, this means a lot to me. <3


Oh Jessica, you are so kind! Thank you for appreciating my work. There is a long way to reach the form of art you did!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

annacovasa said:


> Oh Jessica, you are so kind! Thank you for appreciating my work. There is a long way to reach the form of art you did!


I had a pattern; no real creativity other than picking the next ball of yarn. You hadn't a pattern, just the basic stitching skill and the idea of what you wanted, and you did it! To that ability I bow.


----------



## momforthree

Jessica-Jean said:


> I had a pattern; no real creativity other than picking the next ball of yarn. You hadn't a pattern, just the basic stitching skill and the idea of what you wanted, and you did it! To that ability I bow.


Oh Jessica, I am overwhelmed! You are modest and so generous with other knitters ! To THAT I BOW!
See Jessica, I don' t read patterns, that makes some people to consider me a "never advanced" knitter.

I don't take offense, I am ok as I am, and I do respect those who are able to do.
And it is more to your work, than just picking the next ball...


----------



## Jessica-Jean

annacovasa said:


> Oh Jessica, I am overwhelmed! You are modest and so generous with other knitters ! To THAT I BOW!
> See Jessica, I don' t read patterns, that makes some people to consider me a "never advanced" knitter.
> 
> I don't take offense, I am ok as I am, and I do respect those who are able to do.
> And it is more to your work, than just picking the next ball...


"Never advanced"?? My tush!! 
Anyone who can pick up string and make a GARMENT without a pattern is _decidedly_ *ADVANCED*!!! 
Not all our grandmothers had written patterns, and you can be certain that _their_ grandmothers didn't either, yet they managed to fashion string into clothing, bedding, and decorations. Ignore the idiots who make such discouraging pronouncements; they know not whereof they speak.


----------



## momforthree

Jessica-Jean said:


> "Never advanced"?? My tush!!
> Anyone who can pick up string and make a GARMENT without a pattern is _decidedly_ *ADVANCED*!!!
> Not all our grandmothers had written patterns, and you can be certain that _their_ grandmothers didn't either, yet they managed to fashion string into clothing, bedding, and decorations. Ignore the idiots who make such discouraging pronouncements; they know not whereof they speak.


Thank you Jessica, I am honored! Beyond measures!
You perfectly right about our grandmothers not having written patterns, yet creating art, in all its forms.


----------

